# Planning a trip to the Eastern Shore the first week of October, 2013.



## RoadLoad (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi,
My wife and I are planning a trip to the Eastern Shore the first full week of October. We'll be making our way north through Virginia Beach. We will be bringing our bikes and are looking for suggestions on a nice local place to stay for the week. We aren't "resort" or chain hotel types, but a good pool to swim laps in would be nice. 
Thanks in advance,
RL


----------



## cyclebrarian (Aug 27, 2013)

RoadLoad said:


> Hi,
> My wife and I are planning a trip to the Eastern Shore the first full week of October. We'll be making our way north through Virginia Beach. We will be bringing our bikes and are looking for suggestions on a nice local place to stay for the week. We aren't "resort" or chain hotel types, but a good pool to swim laps in would be nice.
> Thanks in advance,
> RL


 I live on the Eastern Shore and would suggest looking at many of the B&Bs there are in several of the small towns. I live in Salisbury now but used to live in Snow Hill and know of two of them there. Also, there are a bunch of places to ride in that area - lots of back roads, rural, scenic, etc. However, the Seagull Century is on October 5th, so there will be LOTS of people riding the back roads all over Delmarva (depending on route and how many miles...100 or 64...they select). Just keep that in mind. 
Another suggestion would be the Berlin area, which also has at least one (if not more) B&B (Merry Sherwood). That is near the beach (not Ocean City...Assateague) and would make for a nice ride. Be advised: one of the Century routes goes down there.


----------

